# Help getting started



## michelep (Oct 18, 2010)

I completed the medical billing/coding course last year and have not found work. Every job expects experience and how is that possible if you are new to the field. I am studying for the CPC but am worried that I will still not be hired due to lack of experience in the medical field. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks


----------



## devans (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't give up...If you can't find a job as a biller; start somewhere as a receptionist and learn the global process.  You will find opportunities to demonstrate your knowledge and worth.


----------

